
Fixing the Fibonacci sequence inside Pascal's triangle in a couniverse - iconjack
https://siddhanathan.github.io/blog/posts/2017-01-28-fibonacci-pascal.html
======
ccvannorman
This concept is fascinating to me, but I've never used Haskell and was lost
about halfway through. Would love to see a simpler approach to explaining the
mechanics of how this works.

